# I need a morse taper with a 1x8 tpi end



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

When I bought my lathe I was given this chuck. I want to use it with a forstner bit on my tail stock. I have the checked rockler, woodcraft, craftsupply, and Penn industries. None of them carry a #2 Morse taper with a 1x8 tpi to screw into this is chuck. I was hopin to avoid buying a new one any help would be awesome.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

you checked penn?
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LTCA18.html


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea I saw that one it says that it is live. Won't this turn like a live center point will on the tailstock. I need it to remain still with a forstner bit to hog away some material on the inside of a bowl.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

If you hold on to it it won't turn. But if that's too dangerous, why not splurge the whole $15 and just buy a dedicated 2MT drill chuck?
Amazon.com: 1/2'' Morse Taper 2 Mt2 Lathe Drill Chuck Plus Key New: Home Improvement


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Why ya cheatin' and drillin' out the centers of your bowls? It's called wood turning, not wood drilling! ;-p


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Why ya cheatin' and drillin' out the centers of your bowls? It's called wood turning, not wood drilling! ;-p


Well if you're going to get all lawyery, the wood _is_ turning when it hits the drill bit. :yes:
I guess it all depends on what your definition of is is.
I did not have drilling relations with that piece of wood...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

joesbucketorust said:


> the wood _is_ turning when it hits the drill bit.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

(can't help with what you're searching for, but thanks for the laugh)


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

No worries I may need to bite the bullet and buy a new one. The link joe listed is was good but it is currently unavailable. I have a northern tool in my area I will check there a Co worker suggested that I try some industrial supply places as well.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can get a #2 morse taper with 18 thread from www.bestwoodtools.com. However you will find it's less expensive to buy a chuck with a #2 morse taper from someone like Craftsupplies or Packard woodworks.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

John I checked the site you listed the price is cheaper than I have found for a new setup but it says in the description that it is intended for centering purposes only on a vacume chuck. It has bold letters advising that it is not intended for turning just centering. I will check Packard I'm the morn. craft supply offered to make me an insert for a chuck one time a few years back cause at the time I had a metric spindle on the lathe I owned. There website doesn't have what I need I will call there tomorrow as well thank you every one for your help. time to get to bed for the eve

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The reason it says that it is not for turning is it isn't threaded for a draw bar. Morse tapers stay in place by pushing on them. If you use a chuck or this devise to turn it will vibrate out. You need to put a drawbar on to pull the taper into the hole and keep it there. I probably should have mentioned that when you first asked the question. 
Several of the turning suppliers sell jacobs chucks with #2 morse tapers that have threaded ends to accept a draw bar. That is very important if you plan to use the chuck to turn rather than drill.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Packard Woodworks has the one but it also states it not to be used for turning.
Tom


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I was able to check that this morn. John mentioned Jacobs chucks this chuck is a Jacobs I thought I got all my pics up here are a few more. It is hard to see in the pic but it says that the chuck is for headstock purposes. I want to use it on the tail stock. Am I barking up the wrong tree on this one?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably the quickest solution is to buy a Jacobs chuck with a morse taper. Packard has them for $36. Look around and I believe you can beat that price.
Tom


----------



## mijunkin (Jan 22, 2012)

I think you're overthinking this. I got a nice mt2 drill chuck from woodcraft for $20 a few weeks ago that would work well for your purposes. Harbor freight also sells them for about $15. I use it regularly with forstner bits and it works well.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If your using it in the tailstock to drill holes you don't need a drawbar and the one in Packards catalog that says not to use as a chuck will work fine. they mean not to use it in the headstock to hold work and turn it. That's when it will come loose.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

john lucas said:


> If your using it in the tailstock to drill holes you don't need a drawbar and the one in Packards catalog that says not to use as a chuck will work fine. they mean not to use it in the headstock to hold work and turn it. That's when it will come loose.


John, you may be right but Packard says its for the tail stock and it is designed for positioning only and is not to be used under power.
Tom


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wanted to thank every one who help on this one. I never mentioned that I have a vintage delta lathe so I was attempting to keep it looking vintage instead of adding a modern chuck. I ended up going to woodcraft couldn't find their $20 one got a mt2 and a chuck for $50.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------

